# Bareboating in Maine



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife and I are beginning to plan a bareboat charter in Maine for late next summer (2020 - just in case someone reads this thread in four years). Does anyone have a charterer that they recommend? Any other tips always appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

